# Bestiality...please be careful who you get to watch your pets.



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

What a sicko. That poor, poor GSD.


Please be careful of who you get to pet sit your dogs.
Bestiality probation violation: Shelby man arrested | Mansfield News Journal | mansfieldnewsjournal.com


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

That is sick :shocked:

I just came across this website the other day and this guy is on there: Name Results | Pet-Abuse.Com Animal Cruelty Database

This is even more disturbing: http://www.pet-abuse.com/pages/crue...=&month=&year=&gender=&keyword=&search=search


----------

